# Vape Tricks!



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/16)

With the rise of amazing Vape Tricksters coming up in South Africa, I thought I would start a thread for you guys to showcase your skills!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Random-Hero (4/4/16)

Not one of those are tricks. Its all just CGI. 
There is no skills just good editing.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/16)

Random-Hero said:


> Not one of those are tricks. Its all just CGI.
> There is no skills just good editing.



Lol I know! I realised that after I posted it


----------



## Mahir (15/5/17)

Thought I'd revive this thread with some jellyfish #NoCGI

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (18/11/21)

Mahir said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread with some jellyfish #NoCGI


Can i reqeust youre help with some tricks?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (18/11/21)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Can i reqeust youre help with some tricks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



check out Ohmreaders

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

